# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Afficher different type de modle dans une scene

## Dodin

Bonjour  tous.

Voici mon problme, j'ai un objet en .flt un tank; une map en .ive . Bon j'arrive  les afficher sparment mais quand j'essaie d'afficher mon tank sur ma map cela n'affiche rien...
N'y aurait-il pas un problme de compatibilit entre ces diffrent objets ou bien peut-etre un problme d'chelle????

Voici un pti bout de mon code:

   osg::Group* root = NULL; 

   osg::Node* tankNode = NULL; 

   osg::Node* terrainNode = NULL;

   osg: ::P: ositionAttitudeTransform* tankXform;

   osg::Vec3 tankPosit; 
   osgViewer::Viewer viewer;



   root = new osg::Group();

   tankNode = osgDB::readNodeFile("../NPS_Data/Models/t72-tank/t72-tank_des.flt");

   //terrainNode = osgDB::readNodeFile("../NPS_Data/Models/JoeDirt/JoeDirt.flt");
   terrainNode = osgDB::readNodeFile("master.ive");

   tankXform = new osg: ::P: ositionAttitudeTransform();

   tankPosit.set(0,0,0);

   tankXform->setPosition( tankPosit ); 

   root->addChild(terrainNode);

   root->addChild(tankXform);

   tankXform->addChild(tankNode);

Qu'en pensez vous???? Merci pour vos rponses !

----------


## Ange_blond

Alors heu d'abord, peut etre un petit tag [OpenSceneGraph] dans le topic peu prciser les choses ...

Ensuite, voyons voir ...

Est tu sr que ton tank n'est pas sous la map par exemple ? car il semble bien dans la scene on dirait...

Avec un dbogueur vrifie que le modele que tu charge est bien valide (!= NULL)

Je suppose que tu aussi un viewer.setSceneData(root) et un viewer.run()

Essaye de mettre ton tank  une autre position, plus en altitude par exemple pour qu'il apparaisse au dessus du terrain ... 

Sinon idem, colle le code complet (balises [CODE] ) et met les fichiers  disposition qu'on puisse tester aussi...

----------


## Dodin

Salut Ange_Blond !

Dsol pour mon manque de prcision dans mon post prcdent... et merci pour ta rponse. 
Finalement j'ai russi  contourn ce problme sans pour autant le comprendre...
Je t'explique, ma carte est compos de plusieurs fichier... Des fichier 01.ive 02.ive ... et un master.ive.
N'arrivant pas  charger le master.ive,  j'ai charger les 01.ive ... et j'ai dcouvert qu'ils s'afficher trs bien et  qu'il taient en fait des parties de map...

Ce serait embtant si c'tait un projet pro car pour les petite map il y a environ 4 fichier  loader mais sur des map plus imposante il y en a des centaines .... C'est un projet tudiant donc on fait avec.... 

Merci  toi encore ! Bonne journe.

----------


## Ange_blond

Salut,

rien ne t'empeche, en guise de prtraitement, de loader tous les ive pour ensuite les sauvegarder en un seul.
Et donc c'est ce dernier que tu loadera par la suite...

----------

